# Print On Demand DTG Dos and Don'ts



## PrintDreams (Feb 12, 2017)

I want to use one of these Print-On-Demand fulfilment services that use DTG to print my T-Shirt line, like Printful. Some people get bad quality prints from them and I think part of the reason is that they are trying to print things that aren't suitable for DTG printing. (and unfortunately the fulfilment services don't seem to care whether or not a print looks good, so they just ship it).

So, I'm hoping someone could tell me what are the good parts of DTG printing and what parts I should stay away from...

Like, what color inks I shouldn't use on what color shirts, and which materials are good to print on and which to stay away from... stuff like that.

I only want to discuss the printing aspect and not other things like shipping, customer service, etc.

All your tips and advice are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Printing white on reds and oranges and yellows call for some expertise as the shirt color seems to blend into the white Other colors are less challenging. Any color ink is applicable. !100% cotton is best, ringspun is better yet. 50/50 can be done successfully. Polyester has also been printed successfully, but is still somewhat of a risk for durability. Other than the aforementioned, can't think of any major concerns.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

Design wise... when printing on dark, the prints will need an underbase which is a white ink (similar to a primer in painting). Then the color ink layer is printed on top. What I would avoid is fading or gradations that fade into nothing. You can have a gradation that is in a ring or object and shows dimension but for instance a galaxy fades where you have a nebula fading into black is difficult. Usually you have to merge colors with the color of the shirt and then you can only print that design on 1 color instead of multiple.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Using the DTG method on any color, it is easy to produce gradients and fades. It is all in the file development. A print can go from the base color of the shirt through several colors and back to the original color in a smooth flowing pattern. It is all in the design.


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

Make sure the image that is being used for the DTG print is a minimum 300dpi


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

Color profile plays a large part in how the end product look.


----------

